# Litchfield Stage 4



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

Just had my Litchfield stage 4 as well as 36k service carried out yesterday.
What can I say? Having initially come from a Cobb Stage 2 which I was very happy with, I have to say I am even more pleased! Stage 2 was great, but now the acceleration is non stop relentless and pulls like a train. Updated 2012 software makes the car feel a lot more smoother, no jerky gear changes. The Ecutek cable also allows a lot more flexibility for data logging whilst on the road.

The problem is you rarely have enough road to fully utilise this type of power and I am a lot more reserved as to when I actually do. Additionally, at this power level, I feel like the OEM brake setup is beginning to struggle now. So it looks like its brakes and then suspension next. Then who knows? Stage 5 next year lol?

With regards to the service, I just have to say a big thank you to Iain and his wife. He went well beyond his call of duty staying behind for almost an extra hour and a half at the end of the day to make sure the car was running smoothly. For those of you thinking about taking the plunge I strongly recommend you do, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Good man, you know it makes sense!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very tempted since my warranty (and first MOT) comes up in September. Have few days booked off work in August too... 

How long does it take for Stage 4 from start to finish?


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

I already had a GTC titan exhaust system in place so it was just fuel injectors, intakes and the new remap which would be a few hours. Otherwise to it might have taken the whole day. Go for it!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Litchfield did a stage 1 to 4, plus brakes all round and anti roll bars in one day on my MY10.
Was a long day though, with mapping around 10 hours from my arrival.
If I was doing that again I'd send the car on ahead and go to collect it a few days later.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

what power does stage 4 develop?

EDIT found it myself... 620bhp


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Their site seems to say aprox 620 Bhp but i'm sure CT17 will say as he's had it done.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm abit undecided about Stage 3 or 4... I already have the Y pipe so should knock around 400 off the price. I like the price for Stage 3 but wonder if stock injector can take it...


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> I'm abit undecided about Stage 3 or 4... I already have the Y pipe so should knock around 400 off the price. I like the price for Stage 3 but wonder if stock injector can take it...


I will have some 750cc injectors for sale soon, moving on from stage 4 :chuckle:

Stage four is a good choice awesome power especially from standard, Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

sw20GTS said:


> I'm abit undecided about Stage 3 or 4... I already have the Y pipe so should knock around 400 off the price. I like the price for Stage 3 but wonder if stock injector can take it...


Standard injectors will be near max capacity with stage 3, its worth installing larger injectors just for the safety aspect.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

sin said:


> Standard injectors will be near max capacity with stage 3, its worth installing larger injectors just for the safety aspect.


That's what I am thinking too. Stage 4 would be awesome (I'm thinking GTC exhausts or Password JDM) but would stretch the budget a little! 

Might go for Stage 2 instead...don't know lol will have a chat with Iain


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Fazza said:


> Just had my Litchfield stage 4 as well as 36k service carried out yesterday.
> What can I say? Having initially come from a Cobb Stage 2 which I was very happy with, I have to say I am even more pleased! Stage 2 was great, but now the acceleration is non stop relentless and pulls like a train. Updated 2012 software makes the car feel a lot more smoother, no jerky gear changes. The Ecutek cable also allows a lot more flexibility for data logging whilst on the road.
> 
> The problem is you rarely have enough road to fully utilise this type of power and I am a lot more reserved as to when I actually do. Additionally, at this power level, I feel like the OEM brake setup is beginning to struggle now. So it looks like its brakes and then suspension next. Then who knows? Stage 5 next year lol?
> ...


Glad you liking it mate! Catch up soon.

I just need to choose an exhaust!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

dtox said:


> Their site seems to say aprox 620 Bhp but i'm sure CT17 will say as he's had it done.


Exactly.
But it's not about the headline figure, which is only an extra 30bhp over stage 2.
It's about a more aggressive power and torque delivery from lower rpm too, which makes the car feel noticably faster.


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Exactly.
> But it's not about the headline figure, which is only an extra 30bhp over stage 2.
> It's about a more aggressive power and torque delivery from lower rpm too, which makes the car feel noticably faster.


This is precisely it, torque delivery at lower rpms is what hit me instantly and a smooth power curve!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Fazza said:


> This is precisely it, torque delivery at lower rpms is what hit me instantly and a smooth power curve!


It is the sheer relentless acceleration that i love with my stage 4, agree that it makes standard brakes feel a bit underpowered especially on the track, upgrading to 400mm Alcons soon.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

very jelous


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> It is the sheer relentless acceleration that i love with my stage 4, agree that it makes standard brakes feel a bit underpowered especially on the track, upgrading to 400mm Alcons soon.


I did the 400mm Alcons at the same time. Well worth it, I'm thinking of doing them on my current car if I tweak the power any further.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

CT17 said:


> I did the 400mm Alcons at the same time. Well worth it, I'm thinking of doing them on my current car if I tweak the power any further.


Why? Surely on a my11 for a road car you only need pads/hoses/fluids?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade said:


> Why? Surely on a my11 for a road car you only need pads/hoses/fluids?


Because I would then track the car and not that confident in the OEM discs, I don't consider it an expensive upgrade so for me it's worth it for the peace of mind.

The 400mm discs give better braking AND are more durable in hard use.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Because I would then track the car and not that confident in the OEM discs, I don't consider it an expensive upgrade so for me it's worth it for the peace of mind.
> 
> The 400mm discs give better braking AND are more durable in hard use.


Plus you can do an Adamantium and sell your OEM discs if they're not worn.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mine were on 1200 running in miles. CT17's have a lot more than that and once past 1200 mies, I'd imagine each mile becomes a lot heavier on the discs and pads.

Blade, correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't your car have mor than just pads/hoses/fluids?


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I did the 400mm Alcons at the same time. Well worth it, I'm thinking of doing them on my current car if I tweak the power any further.


And I'm very pleased you did :thumbsup:

Ikey


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't sell 2nd hand safety critical parts like brakes.
And mine have already done 5000 miles.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Mine were on 1200 running in miles. CT17's have a lot more than that and once past 1200 mies, I'd imagine each mile becomes a lot heavier on the discs and pads.
> 
> Blade, correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't your car have mor than just pads/hoses/fluids?


Nope. Completely stock my11 brakes. They lack a bit of bite but if you don't track it I don't see the point. Trust me, I drive it quickly enough but am not a heavy braker


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Great stuff Fazza.

Robbie


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Blade said:


> Nope. Completely stock my11 brakes. They lack a bit of bite but if you don't track it I don't see the point. Trust me, I drive it quickly enough but am not a heavy braker


Sorry, I know your feeling on brakes, I was referring to the rest of the car!


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Sorry, I know your feeling on brakes, I was referring to the rest of the car!


Just stage 1 Litchfield and a nice bit of carbon from you 

I will do the pads, hoses and fluid at some point but am struggling to justify anything else really.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> I did the 400mm Alcons at the same time. Well worth it, I'm thinking of doing them on my current car if I tweak the power any further.


adda way to go boy !!! Glad you like em, I did the first UK set and can't shout about them enough !!!!


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

How much of an improvement are the 400mm Alcons and pads (say Pagids)? Does it improve the pedal feel too? 

Maybe it's my set-up but my stock pedal-feel is pretty soft until about 90% travel - there's plenty of stopping power at 95% but it's not very progressive. Is this common with MY09 R35's?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have Litchfield Stage 4 plus the 400mm Alcons and Pagids...perfect combo...the brakes are a big step forward with awesome stopping power and reliable performance with no drop off


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> adda way to go boy !!! Glad you like em, I did the first UK set and can't shout about them enough !!!!


He's talking about the reasonably priced 400mm Alcon discs, not the overpriced Alcon Big Brake Kit which you bought... :chuckle:


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Thing is the alcons are hardly any bigger than the my11 discs. The main difference is the pads and fluids. I agree it is a bigger improvement on my09 cars


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

thunderball said:


> How much of an improvement are the 400mm Alcons and pads (say Pagids)? Does it improve the pedal feel too?
> 
> Maybe it's my set-up but my stock pedal-feel is pretty soft until about 90% travel - there's plenty of stopping power at 95% but it's not very progressive. Is this common with MY09 R35's?


Soundalike the fluid needs changing and the system bleeding.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> I have Litchfield Stage 4 plus the 400mm Alcons and Pagids...perfect combo...the brakes are a big step forward with awesome stopping power and reliable performance with no drop off


Yep, I concur


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> He's talking about the reasonably priced 400mm Alcon discs, not the overpriced Alcon Big Brake Kit which you bought... :chuckle:


If your gonna do it, do it right first time !!!!

as you know I went through 3 different manufacturers and kits for the R33, so I bit the bullet and went for the best of the best !!! Alcon BBK 400mm


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice fella's - I have to say I am toying with either Alcon 400mm discs & pagids, or going for the Alcon BBK but don't know whether I can justify the additional cost for the calipers (will I get £4K extra braking performance?). I don't track the car but I have a road-map to get me to stage 5 by the new year and want stopping power worthy of the set-up. Its hard to call - the £4k could buy a whole load of extra mods!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

thunderball said:


> Thanks for the advice fella's - I have to say I am toying with either Alcon 400mm discs & pagids, or going for the Alcon BBK but don't know whether I can justify the additional cost for the calipers (will I get £4K extra braking performance?). I don't track the car but I have a road-map to get me to stage 5 by the new year and want stopping power worthy of the set-up. Its hard to call - the £4k could buy a whole load of extra mods!


I'd try the Alcon 400mm kit first (inc the 380mm rears), that will set you back around £3.3K inc Pagid RS29 pads and decent brake fluid.

With the spare change, you can buy the Litchfield carbon front lip when that arrives which should further help front brake performance.

I might look at the BBK if I go stage 5 and find the stock calipers less confidence inspiring, but I won't know until I get there.

Anders


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Anders, I might well end up with this, however I already have the Do-Luck front spoiler which allows venting to the brakes. I'll catch up with you at the CAT on the 28th, I'm interested in the AMS intercooler so I' ll pick your brains about that too!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think if the stock Brembo calipers are good enough for Chubby's Time Attack monster, they're good enough for most track day GT-Rs...

Steve, you don't get it, people on this thread are talking about the 400mm Alcon replacement discs, NOT the Alcon BBK!

If the Alcon BBK at least used easily obtainable pads, it would be a slightly more sensible proposition, but as they're unique to the kit, a) there is no choice of pad manufacturer beyond Pagid AFAIK, and b) they are extremely expensive, so the running costs beyond the massive initial outlay will continue to be much higher than running the standard calipers with their big choice of pads.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok, has anyone here with a my11 just changed pads and hoses? For road use there can't be any sensible advantage and I doubt it on track either. Note I said my11


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Blade said:


> Ok, has anyone here with a my11 just changed pads and hoses? For road use there can't be any sensible advantage and I doubt it on track either. Note I said my11


Hoses won't make much difference on such a young car. I changed my 09's to SS a few months after I got it and didn't notice any difference.

But pads? Of course there are MUCH better pads than the Nissan ones, and I'm sure loads of MY11 owners have changed them once the OEM ones have worn out (which won't take long on track).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi David, No you are incorrect, I do get it and Yes the pads are expensive, £500 for rears and £700 for fronts, BUT as I have indicated on sooooooooooooooooooooooooo many occasions fit the best you can afford and ALWAYS remember you should never skimp on tyres and brakes ! 

One of the question was from Thunderball was would I get £4k***8217;s worth of ***8220;extra***8221; performance from the Alcon BBK ***8211; answer in my opinion is YES !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

At the risk of repeating myself, what I was saying was that you don't seem to understand that people on this thread are talking about the REPLACEMENT 400mm Alcons NOT the BBK!

Chubby, who drives his Time Attack GT-R harder than any track day driver, tried the Alcon BBK and decided to go back to the OEM calipers but using Dixcel discs and pads. I don't see any reason to ditch the superb OEM Brembo monoblock 6 pot calipers.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I was talking about the 400mm discs with stock callipers. :nervous:

The brakes are so good with that set up I couldn't justify over £8k on brakes and £1300 for a pad set all round. Don't thrash the car hard enough to make it pay. 70mph-0mph took 3.2 seconds on a normal, slightly damp road surface.

Also, I'm struggling to see how they can be that much better. But I'm sure someone who has spent the money will expalin why they are so fantastic.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We hope to have a video put together which will demonstrate the various Alcon Brake options and difference they make to stopping performance 

It's hard to explain just how much better the BBK is until you have experienced it. We have it on our car if anyone wants to try.

Regards

Iain


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> We hope to have a video put together which will demonstrate the various Alcon Brake options and difference they make to stopping performance
> 
> It's hard to explain just how much better the BBK is until you have experienced it. We have it on our car if anyone wants to try.
> 
> ...


Thanks Iain :clap:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sitting on the fence for both Stage 5 and the Alcon calipers. May be Adam can let me have a go of his stage 5 with BBK when it rolls of the Litchfield production line


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

If you do that - you'll buy it !!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anders, not a problem. I've seen your driving and I'd be more than happy if you'd like to try.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Just to clarify my position on brakes - the main reason for selling the Alcons were to run smaller wheels 18's which unfortunately the bigger caliper and disc would not fit under so I was forced to go back to the standard caliper and disc.

However we never got to run the smaller wheel, which means I can now run a bigger front disc 390mm which shows a huge improvement over the standard ones and better pedal feel.

I would always recommend getting better / bigger brakes if the car is in anyway tuned and usually before the engine upgrade which most people forget, and if used on track a lot, forget the road set up and go for full race disc and pads and if necessary change them when you get home for every day driving, which I know sounds expensive but if you come into a corner at 140 mph and your brakes fail it will cost you more..

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

P.S. If anyone would like to sponsor me a set of very large carbon ceramic discs and pads to test I will be more than happy to oblige.... lol

Rich..


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd love to get the ccx upgrade but only cos it's kewl.

Totally unnecessary for me. I'm very light on my brakes.

I love the bbk mostly for the feel and confidence it inspires. You just know when you stand on the brakes they will do what's necessary. The pedal feel is ubshakable now matter how much grief you give the car. They had a hard time from me at milbrook and were unshakable. Probably best mod so far.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Anders, not a problem. I've seen your driving and I'd be more than happy if you'd like to try.


Nice one, let me know when you're over at Surrey Rolling road for a post stage 5 run and I'll come down.

Forgot to say, I saw a thread on Nagtroc where vendor said it's possible to upgrade the BBK discs to CCX and use the same calipers.

Cheers


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> I'd love to get the ccx upgrade but only cos it's kewl.


Unfortunately Time Attack does not allow CC brakes in Club 

Rich.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Litchfield said:


> We hope to have a video put together which will demonstrate the various Alcon Brake options and difference they make to stopping performance
> 
> It's hard to explain just how much better the BBK is until you have experienced it. We have it on our car if anyone wants to try.
> 
> ...


I'll probably take you up on that offer, but it needs a comparison to the MY11 stock setup with uprated pads.

I'm still struggling with a 10 mm larger diameter disc making any real difference to braking performance as the increased brake torque is minimal.

It might be the Alcon discs are more resistant to heat, but that should not materialise on the road. What would make a difference is if the alcon discs are substantially lighter than the stock discs...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's the flex in the caliper of the bbk, that makes th difference.

In the case of just the disk upgrade, the makeup of the alloy is unique to alcon and gives a substantial improvement in thermal management. I doubt the diammeter is going to change feel, it's going to come down to pads to change feel. Fade resistance will be improved and possibly feel from cold. Crack resistance is going to be much improved too.

Anders,

The CCX use the same calipers as the BBK, Alcon do an upgrade kit to convert them over, but it's still scary money. The benefits of cc disks are not really worth it for me. Not sure what the reduction in unsprung mass is, but the reduction in rotating mass is not going to be hugely significant because it's not at a very distance from the axis.

I think you notice more the swap from Dunlops to mpss.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's the flex in the caliper of the bbk, that makes th difference.

In the case of just the disk upgrade, the makeup of the alloy is unique to alcon and gives a substantial improvement in thermal management. I doubt the diammeter is going to change feel, it's going to come down to pads to change feel. Fade resistance will be improved and possibly feel from cold. Crack resistance is going to be much improved too.

Anders,

The CCX use the same calipers as the BBK, Alcon do an upgrade kit to convert them over, but it's still scary money. The benefits of cc disks are not really worth it for me. Not sure what the reduction in unsprung mass is, but the reduction in rotating mass is not going to be hugely significant because it's not at a very distance from the axis.

I think you notice more the swap from Dunlops to mpss.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Blade said:


> I'll probably take you up on that offer, but it needs a comparison to the MY11 stock setup with uprated pads.
> 
> I'm still struggling with a 10 mm larger diameter disc making any real difference to braking performance as the increased brake torque is minimal.
> 
> It might be the Alcon discs are more resistant to heat, but that should not materialise on the road. What would make a difference is if the alcon discs are substantially lighter than the stock discs...


Actually the 400mm Alcons (NOT the ones in the BBK, which are thicker) do weigh a substantial 1.8kg each less than the CBA-R35's 380mm discs which I think are also the same weight as the DBA's 390mm ones.

Nobody's suggesting owners should immediately upgrade to the 400mm discs, but when your stock ones wear out, these cost substantially less and will last many times more. A no brainer really.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Litchfield said:


> It's hard to explain just how much better the BBK is until you have experienced it.


Couldn`t agree more,the jump in feel is what seems most improved to me..there`s an immediacy and obvious precision to the pedal that`s lacking in the OEM Brembo`s,would definately advise anyone sitting on the fence to have a go,i`m pretty sure you`d be surprised,no amazed, just how different they feel.They`ve added a dimension to the car that i just was`nt expecting.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

mispost


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Blade said:


> I'm still struggling with a 10 mm larger diameter disc making any real difference to braking performance as the increased brake torque is minimal.


 As Adam said it`s the caliper that really shines in this kit i think..when you inspect one up close,ideally side by side with the oem,it becomes clear why there`s braking enhancement.It`s a billet monoblock for starters,not a machined casting and what`s immediately obvious is the difference in the integral bridging across the back of the caliper,In the oem that`s left to two removable thin section bridge bolts,On the Alcon there are two substantial cross braces.Other noteworthy differences are increased material around the pistons and the just the sense of a much more refined and well executed solidity.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Which version of Pagid pads does the BBK have?


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

As much as it is nice talking about £12k brake package, Im awaiting in antisapation a discussion on the title of the thread litchfield stage 4 :blahblah:
"sorry guys"


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> Which version of Pagid pads does the BBK have?


There are two kinds - one for mainly road use and the other for track / race.. So you do have a choice..

Rich.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> There are two kinds - one for mainly road use and the other for track / race.. So you do have a choice..
> 
> Rich.


Is the improved initial bite that of a pad more suited to roads, but perhaps not able to take extended track use? Was it Arcam that reported the standard pads on BBK were no good on track?

I find the RS29 pads lack a bit of initial bite, but they have performed consistantly on track without fade. Is anyone running RS29's in their BBK?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

m4rc1980 said:


> As much as it is nice talking about £12k brake package, Im awaiting in antisapation a discussion on the title of the thread litchfield stage 4 :blahblah:
> "sorry guys"


I don't think they're listening


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Stage 4 - awesome do it.

No need for anything more - cept maybe stage 5 etc.

It's actually a very nicely priced pinnacle of tuning without going too far (like me).

Should be combined with brakes and perhaps suspension depending on your my.

Best bit is Iain is working on constant improvements with ecutek and so it will continually evolve improving all the time.

Chuck, didn't you swap the Alcon bbk for the dixcel kit? Or have I got you confused. Was wondering what put you off the Alcon but you've explained that now. Have I got it wrong about the dixcel?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Karls said:


> I don't think they're listening


Understood - Need to start another thread...

Good hunting Guys.. 

Rich.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Up to stage 4 is good and cost effective. Make the car feel great too.
Once you go stage 5 you are paying twice or more the cost of stage 4.
Admittedly it gets you an extra 120ish bhp, but can you really use it on the road?
Not really. Best for Santa Pod, track days, bragging or just knowing your one is bigger than someone else. 

Sometimes I do wonder what percentage of the big builds actually get used in anger competively, because that's the only point for me.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Up to stage 4 is good and cost effective. Make the car feel great too.
> Once you go stage 5 you are paying twice or more the cost of stage 4.
> Admittedly it gets you an extra 120ish bhp, but can you really use it on the road?
> Not really. Best for Santa Pod, track days, bragging or just knowing your one is bigger than someone else.
> ...


Totally agree...stage 4 perfect and arbs and 400mm Alcons finish it off


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Up to stage 4 is good and cost effective. Make the car feel great too.
> Once you go stage 5 you are paying twice or more the cost of stage 4.
> Admittedly it gets you an extra 120ish bhp, but can you really use it on the road?
> Not really. Best for Santa Pod, track days, bragging or just knowing your one is bigger than someone else.
> ...


Exactly. I am doing things my own way, but similar power figures are the goal, but even this, I think might be too much for UK roads 

Then brakes (discs and pads), suspension (springs and sleeve suspension) and wheels are my final mods. Goes in for final power mods in middle of August.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I really do think stage 4 is the perfect limit.

I'm really not sure why I bothered going for 750+ bhp other than because I'd always wanted to in the past and with the gtr it's just so easy. I very much doubt I'll use it to its full potential anywhere other than where it's legal and safe to, ie. very rarely. I'd just like to know that I have something that can keep pace with a super bike.

I've seen the proper r and d that Iain has put in to his forged engine development program and while I'm hugely reluctant to crack open the engine, I do find that prospect tempting. The idea of anything made by Capricorn in one of my cars is really something as far as I am concerned.

But, like I said above, stage 4 is a real sweet spot.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

When do you collect your stage 5?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I would guess some time next week.

No rush as I'm out of the country.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

No worries, we will collect for you


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I really do think stage 4 is the perfect limit.
> 
> I'm really not sure why I bothered going for 750+ bhp other than because I'd always wanted to in the past and with the gtr it's just so easy. I very much doubt I'll use it to its full potential anywhere other than where it's legal and safe to, ie. very rarely. I'd just like to know that I have something that can keep pace with a super bike.
> 
> ...


Your right, but I'm still jealous of your stage 5 and keen to hear how different it feels to the stage 4 which i love.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't think stage 4 includes downpipes so I would definately recommend those. They sound awesome (jet figher at higher revs) and allows turbo to spool sooner. Might release a further 15-20hp along the way also :smokin:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

They do, but it's a lot of work to change them for not a huge amount of gain compared to that achieved already.

They can also release a lot more noise and mean with a decat y-pipe you would definitely fail an emissions test.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Adamantium said:


> They do, but it's a lot of work to change them for not a huge amount of gain compared to that achieved already.
> 
> They can also release a lot more noise and mean with a decat y-pipe you would definitely fail an emissions test.


3-4 hours to fit probably so maybe £800 all in. I'd say worth it.

Changing over your y-pipe back to standard is 10 minute job for the likes of SVM/Litchfield. Pass the MOT then change back to new y-pipe again 

Adam, Aren't you going for new downpipes with your stage 5?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, Garrett turbos mean the stock ones have to come out anyway. I didn't even consider going for stock down pipes.

I'm worried about the noise afterwards, but can only wait.

I currently hav the full akrapovic system and am reluctant to give up my titanium y-pipe but Iain assures me if it's too loud for me, he will have a centre section that can silence it down enough to suit my needs.

Thing is, anders' car was very very acceptable despite having what kshoud be the loudest of all worlds - decay downpipes, decat non resonates mid section and stock back box. In the stock set up nearly all the silencing comes from the y-pipe so the stock back box does next to no deadening.

That's why a milltek full system is quieter than a midpipe alone.

In short I guess it varies between cars hugely. I'm hopin mine will be a quiet one. Fingers crossed.

Like the idea of the jet fighter. Would be great if it could sound like an rb26, but it'll never happen!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I think that the great thing about the downpipes is that it shouldn't really affect normal driving noise or idle but when pushing on, it sounds phenominal. I can't help but lower the windows and listen as it climbs past 4000 revs. It genuinely still gives me goose bumps it sounds that good. Loud....yes, but unless you're going to track it.....bloody brilliant :squintdan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Stage 5 - I certainly hope to track it. Plus I'm the type that doesn't like to be so loud that everyone can't help but notice the car.


----------

